# طريقة حفر و صب الخوازيق الاستراوس



## has2009 (20 يناير 2010)

طريقة حفر و صب الخوازيق الاستراوس
piles​م/ حسن عبد الفتاح
المقاولون العرب


----------



## M.E (21 يناير 2010)

موضوع حلو


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع أخي الكريم


----------



## م / احمد عصام (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## brngls (2 يناير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة​


----------



## safety gulf (12 يناير 2013)

thank you too much


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 يناير 2013)

*والله ربنا يباركلك علي المعلومات الجميله اللى بتديهالنا جزاك الله عنا الف مليون خير*​*
*
​


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

موضوع كتير مميز مشكور


----------

